# Not Again...



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

From the bismarck tribune...

Six hunters face charges of taking too many mallards
By the Associated Press 
10:04 a.m. - NEW ROCKFORD, N.D. (AP) -- Six hunters are accused of shooting too many ducks in Eddy County.

Authorities have charged Benjamin Dietz, 18, and Bradley Dietz, 49, both of Fargo; Brian Miller, 21, of Kilkenny, Minn.; Marc Peterson, 53, and Joe Peterson, 20, both of Montgomery, Minn., and a juvenile with exceeding the limit by shooting 20 mallards too many. They are scheduled to appear in court in Eddy County on Oct. 19.

Bruce Burkett, a game warden for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, said he watched the hunters shoot the ducks in a harvested grain field southwest of Warwick last weekend. When he checked the hunters, Burkett said, he counted 50 mallards and one pintail.

North Dakota's daily duck limit is six, but hunters can shoot only five mallards and no more than two hens daily. Burkett said that means the six were 20 mallards over the daily limit. The hunters had shot 27 mallard hens and 23 drakes, he said.

Gene Masse, a game warden for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in New Rockford, assisted Burkett with the case. He said he confiscated the ducks and donated them to the New Rockford Volunteer Fire Department.

Masse said the incident could cost the hunters more than $2,000 in total fines if they plead guilty to the Class B misdemeanor charge of exceeding the limit.

The two wardens allowed the hunters to keep their shotguns pending the court's ruling, Masse said.

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /upd06.txt


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

$2000.00 fine is not enough!!! Good Work Bruce Burkett!!! my hat is off to you!


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

Hope they hang 'em. :******: I heard a similar account here is WI from a warden I know. He watched 2 guys shoot 9 wood ducks last weekend. Limit is 2 each. They were breasting them out as they shot and hiding the filets in their gun cases! He's throwing the book at them.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

over 20 mallards limits and hen mallard over limit too... are they charge over limit hen mallard? that is terrible ... I wish take their guns away and break in half!! :******:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Guns really should have been taken as well.....I know had it been a fishing violation the rods would have been taken. $2,000 or more fine, and hunting & fishing privledges should be taken for atleast 2 or more years. I just don't think 1 year is good enough!!!

My 2 cents....Lets start laying down the hammer and less of it will happen! I am all for stiffer fines and harsher laws!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I absolutely agree Mav. Maybe with the revenue from vilations, we can hire some more of the wardens we need.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:******:

:eyeroll:

uke:

No words can explain this case... Just stupid!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A$$holes like that ruin it for the rest of us.

Goes to show that there's baddies on both sides of the line too.
I'm not claiming the Dietz's as North Dakota residents! Is anyone gonna now?!? Don't think so. :******:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Should be about $2000 per bird over limit! :******: :******: :******:


----------

